# Hello, everybody! (1 Viewer)



## MelodyLeigh (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi, I'm Melody..
I'm probably the youngest person here, at 17.

I came here to get some much-needed criticism, so I'll be able to improve on my writing and also see what most audiences expect from a story.

I hope to get some reviews that help me in the right direction to becoming the writer I want to be.

Thanks. =D


----------



## Robert253 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Melody, 
Welcome.  I'm sure you'll get much criticism and some of it may even be helpful.  Hang in there!
Bob
Robert253


----------



## Kyrie (Aug 9, 2007)

There are other 17 year olds around, and some even younger, but most turn tail and run within the first two weeks or so.

Welcome to the forums~


----------



## Shinn (Aug 9, 2007)

A big warm welcome to Writers Forum from me, Melody. I hope you will like being here. 

Kyrie, I must be one of the _only_ 17 year olds that has stayed for this long.


----------



## MelodyLeigh (Aug 9, 2007)

Kyrie said:


> There are other 17 year olds around, and some even younger, but most turn tail and run within the first two weeks or so.
> 
> Welcome to the forums~


 
*gulps* And, why do they run?


----------



## Shinn (Aug 9, 2007)

I would say they can't cope with harsh critiques. Hope it won't happen to you.


----------



## Kyrie (Aug 9, 2007)

Mostly because the critiques given here are sometimes harsh though mostly truthful, if you can overcome that you'll be just fine.

Take the advice you're given to heart, but don't listen to insulting tone. Besides, we're not all mean.


----------



## Meg101 (Aug 9, 2007)

welcome melody. i, like you, thought i too was the youngest one here at sixteen. Boy was i wrong! i look forward to your work


----------



## De'Sean (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't turn 16 until Monday. Your all old people!! lol. Welcome Melody =]


----------



## Robert253 (Aug 9, 2007)

Melody, Fear not you're an old soul!  You can suffer the slings and arrows... and still come up laughing.  
Robert253


----------



## comma127 (Sep 18, 2007)

hey melody! im 16 turning 17 this October, so ur not alone. Hope you have a good time on the forum!


----------



## Nickie (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi there Melody, and welcome to Writing Forums! I suppose there are lots of young people around here...


Nickie


----------



## Hawke (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello and welcome to WF, MelodyLeigh. There are some thirteen year olds here too so not to worry. And no worries about harshness, either. Just take what you need, forget the rest, and smile and thank everyone for their time—that's what I do. *grin*


----------



## Amers (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome to the forums Melody, have much fun here!

I'm 17 years old too


----------

